# On-One Midge Handlebars & a Hubbub Drop Bar Adaptor



## MacB (15 Mar 2010)

Anyone got either of these kicking about they don't want/need, cold hard cash of the smallest denomination on offer 

Re the bars I think it's only the latest variation that's got oversize as an option, however, just in case, it does need to be the 25.4mm clamp version....cheers....Al

ps. colour doesn't matter


----------

